# Pickups from C.I.G.A.R. (Culebras!)



## tx_tuff (Jun 16, 2007)

Ok so like I said in the other thread the Illusione box of the HL (Holy Lance) was empty. But they had the Illusione Culebra so I grabbed that along with the last LFD Culebra they had there. Ok so when Mike got there and sit down and started talking to us of course it when to cigars, he was not smoking one yet so said he was off to get one. He stopped and askek if I have had the Holy Lancero yet. I said no the box in the humi was empty. His response was thats not what I asked  so I said no I have never had one. He said he thought he had a couple left in his locker. When he came back he had one in his hand and said here you go "this is the last one left of the first two boxes to come to Texas!". How freaking sweet is that! But don't worry guys, believe it or not he has a very good stock coming in on these!


----------



## Paint (Mar 1, 2008)

:dribble: :dribble: those look amazing .


----------



## jitzy (Jan 7, 2007)

very cool the hl and the culebra look great


----------



## big04deuce (May 16, 2008)

:dribble::dribble::dribble: Can't wait to hear a review of those!!! :dribble::dribble::dribble:


----------



## LkyLindy (Feb 1, 2008)

what kind of smoke are those???


----------



## Stogie (Feb 13, 2007)

Man that is down right crazy. What a guy. I want to get to his shop bad.


----------



## karmaz00 (Dec 5, 2007)

awsome


----------



## smokinj (Jan 16, 2008)

*Those look great:dribble:Great snag!*


----------



## tx_tuff (Jun 16, 2007)

LkyLindy said:


> what kind of smoke are those???


First one is an LFD Culebra, second one is an Illusione HL, and the last is an Illusione Culebra.


----------



## patefengreen (Sep 27, 2007)

Looks like you had one heck of a weekend!


----------



## Wunderdawg (May 1, 2008)

VERY nice


----------



## jam (Dec 29, 2007)

wow they look great


----------



## sofaman (Jun 20, 2007)

Those are dream pickups!!!


----------



## Ceedee (Jun 2, 2006)

Nice stuff there Frank - that's just awesome! 

CD


----------



## boomerd35 (Apr 24, 2007)

Looks preety good. Now the difficult part- finding friends to share all those culebra branches.


----------



## m69c44 (Nov 5, 2007)

:dribble::dribble:Nice


----------



## Deuce Da Masta (Dec 4, 2006)

nice pick ups! The culebras look great! I had a HL a few weeks ago and it was awesome! Im sure youll enjoy it.


----------



## tx_tuff (Jun 16, 2007)

Smoking that baby at the next event!


----------



## cdowden3691 (Nov 13, 2007)

Stogie said:


> Man that is down right crazy. What a guy. I want to get to his shop bad.


Hmmmm, Daniel, roadtrip?


----------



## DOZER (Sep 30, 2007)

Great pickups!!!


----------



## tx_tuff (Jun 16, 2007)

boomerd35 said:


> Looks preety good. Now the difficult part- finding friends to share all those culebra branches.


Troy for some reason I don't think that will be to hard to do, the difficult part is I don't have 10 of them to bust open because thats about what it will take!


----------



## tobacmon (May 17, 2007)

Wow i can smell it all the way over hear on the east coast--crap I would just like to have the box---Very Nice Frank !


----------



## amateurke (Mar 28, 2008)

Nice pick ups!! The culebra looks great!!


----------



## Matt257 (Jan 3, 2008)

:dribble: :dribble: They look awesome. Especially the HL :dribble:


----------



## svb (Jan 12, 2008)

I don't understand the desire for culebras myself...Nice presentation, but who wants to smoke a bent and twisted cigar? I must admit that I have never tried one, so I don't really know what I am talking about...Perhaps someone could enlighten me?

Nice pickup though, I haven't seen those anywhere, and like I said, nice presentation!


----------



## tx_tuff (Jun 16, 2007)

SVB said:


> I don't understand the desire for culebras myself...Nice presentation, but who wants to smoke a bent and twisted cigar? I must admit that I have never tried one, so I don't really know what I am talking about...Perhaps someone could enlighten me?
> 
> Nice pickup though, I haven't seen those anywhere, and like I said, nice presentation!


Two reasons I got them
1. They are cool and different, some people buy them just for this reason and collect them. But I plan on smoking them, I know both of these brands are good cigar makers and would not have bought them if it was a brand I didn't like or know.

2. A fun and cool way to share a cigar with a couple friends!


----------



## patefengreen (Sep 27, 2007)

tx_tuff said:


> Two reasons I got them
> 1. They are cool and different, some people buy them just for this reason and collect them. But I plan on smoking them, I know both of these brands are good cigar makers and would not have bought them if it was a brand I didn't like or know.
> 
> 2. A fun and cool way to share a cigar with a couple friends!


Frank, you're gonna be the life of the party with them swizzle stix! (But aren't you always? )


----------

